# advice and info on gcrm satellite clinic



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Starting a new thread as don't now where best to put this. .........
Im in limbo atm as I need to lose weight as ive gained 2 stone almost since my last cycle after losing 5 stone   at myself for lettin things go
Anyway I was wondering could I go to gcrm now for consultation an investigations even tho I'm not ready for treatment icsi until I lose this 2 stone again  or more
We have male factor issues severe as well as me havin pcos 
Rfc wouldn carry further tests on me as they say it's all male factor we need to focus on
I feel I shud be investigated more as we got cud quality embies but they didn't stick we were put down as unlucky  
So I'm thinkin if I went to gcrm now they cud make stay on investigations an then I cud do icsi when I'm ready hopefully early 2014
Joining ww on Monday to try an shift these lbs

Do gcrm have a max bmi?
Rfc was 30 an I got below it but I'm now over again but I will get back under it! !

All help an info an suggestions an opinionw needed

Thanks
Magic baby x


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi MagicBaby,

I thought about using Glasgow and made enquiries last summer. The receptionists are very knowledgable and helpful. I think you should phone with a list of questions because ultimately they want your business and to be honest the girl I spoke to could not have been nicer.

I stayed with RFC in the end as I did not want treatment away from home.

Best of luck.
C


----------

